# how to laminate a curved panel?



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I want to build a built in breakfast nook, and want the bottom curved in for foot clearance. I like the curved look better then an angled panel, but how do you do it? 

The curveomatic is hands down awesome! But not for that price for a small project. So besides that, or kerfing, how do you make a laminated panel into a curve? 

I'm thinking I have to build a jig with many curved supports, then lay a thin piece of stock to form the curve on top. Then lay out my sheets for the laminate, and use a lot of ratchet tie downs to cover almost the entire panel, and a lot of clamps? Does this sound right? Anyone ever do this? Have pictures? 

Also, what material would be the best for this? I've never done a lamination, let alone a curved one. I plan on bordering it with 3/4" stock like a paneled door. I think the wife wants stained wood, not painted, but I can add a veneer to it after I form the panel correct? I assume I won't have a problem with that part.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there's a couple of ways*

One is to bend thin plywood and secure it against several curved supports on the back side and you said. You don't need a full width laminating form. 

The other is to "back kerf" thicker plywood, form it over some curved supports on the front side, then fill the kerfs with Bondo to maintain the shape, sand off the Bondo and you're good to go.
http://www.uniqueprojects.com/projects/curvedpanel/curvedpanel.htm?page=2


There's a product meant to be curved call Kerfkore:
http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2009/09/10/making-curved-doors.aspx


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

This topic was covered pretty good in the "Bending Baltic Birch" thread in general woodworking. The only thing I might add is if you pre-make the curved end panels make them first before you cut out the cabinet. Then build your form with a little more radius than what you want. What will happen is the panels will straighten out some when you take them out of the form. 

What I would do is kerf the panel and just bend it around the cabinet as I assemble it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dwillems26 said:


> I'm thinking I have to build a jig with many curved supports, then lay a thin piece of stock to form the curve on top. Then lay out my sheets for the laminate, and use a lot of ratchet tie downs to cover almost the entire panel, and a lot of clamps? Does this sound right? Anyone ever do this? Have pictures?
> 
> Also, what material would be the best for this? I've never done a lamination, let alone a curved one. I plan on bordering it with 3/4" stock like a paneled door. I think the wife wants stained wood, not painted, but I can add a veneer to it after I form the panel correct? I assume I won't have a problem with that part.


Making a frame with the curved forms is easy. You can use bending ply, and then veneer, or if the curve is gradual, ¼" plywood may make the bend.








.

















 







.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I understand that kerfing is probably the easiest way to achieve the curve, but I was wanting to avoid that because the inside would be seen as I want to make the seat a chest also. I could build a second wall straight up and down to form a box inside the seat, but I was going to just use that curved panel as the wall. I never thought of veneering the back if it though. I think overall I want it a solid panel, so i'm probably going to try to laminate two or three thin sheets together


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh, here is a picture of the design I kind if want. I don't want the curved bench, I want it an L shape. And the curve for the toe kick in the picture is just the supports, there isn't a panel to close it all in.


----------

